# Velcro puppy should I be concerned



## momof3 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not a new dog owner but this is my first German Shepherd. I have 2 labs both avid duck hunters but they belong to my adult son who is military and he'll be taking them to live with him soon. I've always wanted to get into obedience. I have a friend that has worked with police k-9s and also produces 1 or 2 litters a year. I was lucky and she placed a male with me he is just leaving his litter and he's 12 weeks old. Shes worked with him some but of course it was just a start. He is having a minor issue being in the crate but we can work with that. My concern is how much of a velcro dog he is. He wants to be right here with me at all times. I'm concerned that it may cause issues and he not want to ever be in a crate. I work from home so I'll be here during the day. Is it normal for a Shepherd to be so clingy or should I be concerned?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

They're called velcro dogs for a reason. This extends to puppies. The desire to be with their people starts young. Find a balance. He obviously needs to learn to spend time in his crate (no matter how much he hollars about it). Crate training is beneficial for your sanity as well as should he ever have to spend time the night at the vets office. He needs to learn to spend time by himself however.


----------



## momof3 (Jan 21, 2013)

I've never seen one this clingy. LOL He picked right up on the leash as he wants to be with us at all times. But I'm trying to figure out what is too much. Like you said he needs to learn a crate and become at peace with it. My plans are to get into obedience with him and a crate will be needed for sure. What is to long for him to "cry it out"? He gets his last meal at 6pm, and we go out every hour until 9 when I want to be able to unwind and watch some TV,then of course I will take him about again its been every hour but I think he would be ok 2hrs. My husband and adult son both work at night and so each one takes him out when they get home and I get up at 5:15am so he's not stuck for hours holding it. He actually got sick in his crate earlier today after a long spell of barking,I'm guessing it was stress.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

momof3 said:


> I've never seen one this clingy. LOL He picked right up on the leash as he wants to be with us at all times. But I'm trying to figure out what is too much. Like you said he needs to learn a crate and become at peace with it. My plans are to get into obedience with him and a crate will be needed for sure. What is to long for him to "cry it out"? He gets his last meal at 6pm, and we go out every hour until 9 when I want to be able to unwind and watch some TV,then of course I will take him about again its been every hour but I think he would be ok 2hrs. My husband and adult son both work at night and so each one takes him out when they get home and I get up at 5:15am so he's not stuck for hours holding it. He actually got sick in his crate earlier today after a long spell of barking,I'm guessing it was stress.


 
Shasta came home at 12 weeks old. She HATED HATED HATED her crate the first week. The first two nights were awful. She howled and barked and just carried on like a nut job for over an hour before she gave up and went to sleep. Next night wasnt nearly as long. She gets fed in her crate, even now at almost 3 years old. She spends any time that i'm not home in her crate. As a puppy, she would be crated when I had to get things taken care of around the house and didn't need her under foot. Then she'd get put in her crate with a kong. Basically just made the crate a positive place for her. She loves it now. 

Dont give in to the fit. Give your pup fun but safe things to chew on in the crate when you're unable to immediately supervise but no toys or chews when its bedtime so pup learns there are differences. and feed in the crate. He'll learn and adjust and in time be okay.


----------



## momof3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.I was worried about the length of time but it sounds like there were no reason to.  I do feed in his crate but I think I kinda slipped up because the first day he was here I didn't put him in there until bed time I just let him crash with the other dogs. I will remember the tip about toys etc before bedtime is ok,but not at bedtime. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Have you noticed yet, or you soon will that you can no longer go to the bathroom alone. My husband say's that I must be the pied piper, my 3 follow me from room to room, no feeling lonely in my house. 

You should probably be more concerned if the pup didn't follow you around, that is just how they are.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I SO see this as a benefit as opposed to a hindrance. I respect the need. 

We also had pet ducks (and a couple of imprints) who put GSDs to shame when it comes to velcrocity <---WORD!


----------



## momof3 (Jan 21, 2013)

My velcro pup has hit 14wks and is very leary of strangers and will bark and run from them or hide behind me. Not a good thing. The vet says Parvo here is horrible and I should keep him away till all vaccines are completed and since the breeder did the vaccines herself he said it would be best to redo them since she wasn't a vet. So that puts me behind in socialization. I wanted to do a puppy class with him but there are very limited classes. I have Petsmart,an obedience club which dont have classes till April. Or I can pay a hometrainer but thats not really going to help with socialization.


----------

